# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Redimensionar imagens em Photoshop

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Vários têm sidos os membros que têm tido dificuldades e colocar fotos na nossa galeria.
Umas, por terem um tamanho grande demais, outras pelo peso em Kb.

Este esquema servirá para ajudar os membros que deconhecem esses funções a tratar das imagens para poderem ser colocadas na WEB.
A demonstração que fiz é em Photoshop o meu programa preferido para a edição de imagem.

1º Passo
*Abrir a foto* com o Photoshop
 

2º Passo
*Selecionar a área da foto pretendida* (como no exemplo)
 

3º Passo
Ir a opção *Image -> Crop*
 

4º Passo
Fica visivel apenas a área que selecionamos
 

5º Passo
(Atenção a este passo)
*Ir a opção Save for Web
**Determinar o tamanho da foto e os Kb de resolução* --> no final fazer *Apply*
 

6º Passo
Fazer *OK* para salvar com o nome que se pretende
 

É tudo.
Não esquecer que a nossa galeria só aceita fotos com um maximo de 700 pixeis (tanto de altura, como de largura (não têm que ficar quadradas as fotos)) e de um maximo 80 kb.

Para reduzir os Kb, utiliza-se a opção *Quality*
Para reduzir os Pixeis, utiliza-se a opção *Image Size*
Depois disto basta ir a nossa galeria e fazer o Upload da foto do vosso disco para o nosso servidor (não esquecer de colocar a foto na categoria correcta)

----------

